# Zyriab flamenco guitar lessons Toronto 6



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is a lesson on the beautiful arpeggio of Paco De Lucias Zyriab
http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo91.html
I hope you will enjoy & learn it!
Ruben Diaz
[email protected]
Royal Conservatory of Toronto


----------

